# Known donor disputes in the High Court



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought some of you might be interested in this case from the High Court - P&L (minors) 2011 - about a lesbian and gay couple co-parenting arrangement which had broken down. It's a decision after years of litigation, and the dads were ultimately given contact (the detail being quite complicated) against the mothers' wishes.

There haven't as yet been many of these sorts of cases, so the courts are setting the rules about how they deal with these sorts of disputes. Encouragingly the court has been pretty clear that traditional concepts of family law don't apply (quite right!) and interestingly there's a pretty clear indication that the court will look closely at what everyone's intentions were at the outset, as well as the current state of affairs.

There's more info if you are interested on our blog at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2012/02/10/how-to-avoid-a-known-donor-dispute/.

Natalie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

